# Would you give me feedback on my drawing?



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello artists! 

My drawing is attached.
What do you think of it?

I'm just an amateur, so if anyone is more skilled at drawing can give me their opinion I would highly appreciate it 


PS: I tried to capture it with my phone camera at best. Still, the light/shading is not well show.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It looks like a life drawing. 

The contours and shading is done very well, but I would say that you should pay more attention to the proportions and negative space. Her arms don't appear to have been drawn accurately, but I don't know the source that you drew from, so it's hard to say. 
Just make sure to take your time and get all the shapes down right before you start shading. :kitteh:

Also, when doing figurework, it helps to do a general gesture, to avoid stiffness in the end result. Movement, flow, and weight.

Good luck! Hope to see more from you.


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> It looks like a life drawing.
> 
> The contours and shading is done very well, but I would say that you should pay more attention to the proportions and negative space. Her arms don't appear to have been drawn accurately, but I don't know the source that you drew from, so it's hard to say.
> Just make sure to take your time and get all the shapes down right before you start shading. :kitteh:
> ...


Oh thank you!
It means a lot to me that you contributed! 
I just slightly edited her arms. (Newer pic)
By negative space you mean the empty space? Yup, I'm on check with it. It's slightly bigger between her arm & booty. But then I thought it didn't look so wrong.
Will see how to fix this.

What is your opinion on smudging the drawing with your finger? I do that often so that the lines don't look so stiff & clear. Some people don't advice this, however. They say using a painting brush is better (which I did try, but didn't like the end result)

Would love to hear your opinion on this.

Thanks again!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

I think the elbow on her left arm needs encore to be higher.
Will work on that!


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, if you wish  

The shading is pretty okey for someone who is not drawing professionally. Proportions are slightly off though. Just like @Word Dispenser said arms are off. They are to slim, even cartonish - women do have muscles. I see also a problem with her back in hips region. I know it's very popular lately to make buttocks stick out but in this case her hips get removed. It would be easier to see the problem with a source material though. Maybe she really has sticking out buttocks but right now for me she is lacking bones. 

Again like poster above said try to draw whole person first and try to do it not from memory but from what you see. It can be difficult in the beginning but the principle is easy - don't think how she looks, see how she looks instead. If you have troubles use good old pencil. Stretch out your hand and using a pencil measure proportions. Arms - to hips, head to neck, how wide are her arms and so on. When you get the proportions right you can start with shading. Off course if you wish you can go other way around - you can start with shading but then you are banned for using contours. It's a very good way to practise drawing - even if it can go wrong for the first few times  

Another thing is try to loosen up a little bit your hand. Your contours are very hard. Try to make almost invisible lines where the light hits the body the most. This way you will make your drawing more attractive to watch  Wide variety of thickness in lines is giving a feeling the drawing is light and generally more professional. 

About shadows - there are parts that are pretty good and some less but generally they are not bad. Again they are stiff but in your case it's acceptable. If you want to make better shadows try to draw with coal on bigger formats. Firstly - coal gives you darker shadows which gives better contrast. Secondly coal lets you draw very thin and very thick lines or even very broad ones. Big format like 100x70 cm let you see wider and force you to draw the same proportions like you see in real life. 

Last thing - I am glad you haven't use your fingers. At least it looks like you didn't use them. Fingers destroy all the texture in both pencil and coal drawings and it looks pretty dull especially if you do this without actually knowing what effect you want to use. So cheers for not smoothing the drawing with fingers!  

I don't know if you were drawing from real life or did you used a photo but if you used photo - try to draw something real. Like your hand or feet or someone in home. You can see shapes and changing shadows and this will teach you to draw less stiffly. If you drew from life - cheers again  

Don't take my criticism in bad way. I do see you have a talent and you are going in right way, so don't give up


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

WithGrace said:


> Oh thank you!
> It means a lot to me that you contributed!
> I just slightly edited her arms. (Newer pic)
> By negative space you mean the empty space? Yup, I'm on check with it. It's slightly bigger between her arm & booty. But then I thought it didn't look so wrong.
> ...


Ultimately, as @Wonszu points out (Excellent advice, by the way: Read every word.), you just need to look closer at your subject, and attempt to get everything down as you _see _it. This can take a lot of practice, and thus, if you find yourself at the finish line for this piece, you can always try again in another, and attempt to avoid the mistakes you made in your first attempt.

I've not personally tried smudging with a paintbrush actually, that sounds interesting. I normally use a smudge stick, which helps keep it accurate without dirtying the picture. 

When I use my fingers, this can bring a nice effect too; it's just different. If you don't have a smudge stick, try using a cue tip, or even paper towel/toilet paper. I think the thing with mediums is that you can use just about anything on hand to get the effect you want. There's really no right or wrong answers, where that's concerned. Just use what works for you.

Also, to avoid smudging the drawing inadvertently, try putting another piece of paper over the section where you might put your hand. This also helps keep it clean. roud:


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonszu said:


> Well, if you wish
> 
> The shading is pretty okey for someone who is not drawing professionally. Proportions are slightly off though. Just like @Word Dispenser said arms are off. They are to slim, even cartonish - women do have muscles. I see also a problem with her back in hips region. I know it's very popular lately to make buttocks stick out but in this case her hips get removed. It would be easier to see the problem with a source material though. Maybe she really has sticking out buttocks but right now for me she is lacking bones.
> 
> ...


Hello Wonszu!!

Oh my, what can I say?
THANK YOU.

That's a lot of effort too. Your feedback is very detailed & informative. I appreciate that A LOT.

I will include the picture from which I drew as attachment. Please, feel free to check it out 

Also, hehe, it's funny, I did use my fingers on the whole thing xD I'm used to it. 
I don't have coal, but I have pencils from all numbers. Does that better help? Will it be better for next time?
Additionally, everything was taken from measure from the picture. It's on the laptop & I drew it down with the same size. Check it out 
And, how do I add hips?

Thank you again


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Ultimately, as @Wonszu points out (Excellent advice, by the way: Read every word.), you just need to look closer at your subject, and attempt to get everything down as you _see _it. This can take a lot of practice, and thus, if you find yourself at the finish line for this piece, you can always try again in another, and attempt to avoid the mistakes you made in your first attempt.
> 
> I've not personally tried smudging with a paintbrush actually, that sounds interesting. I normally use a smudge stick, which helps keep it accurate without dirtying the picture.
> 
> ...


Hello again! 

Thank you so much for your advice!
I think I'll try the paper towel medium 

Do you have any idea how to reduce stiffness in the drawing? I feel mine is slightly so.

PS: I have included the original one in the post before this one. Feel free to check it out


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

WithGrace said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice!
> I think I'll try the paper towel medium
> ...


Yes, absolutely! As I said, you should try putting down a gesture.

It's like a motion skeleton which shows the weight, flow and dynamic of the figure. It's the foundation you should always build upon for anything you draw. It doesn't even have to be the human figure-- It could be a plant, furniture, or even a building.






There's a good video showing what it means. :kitteh:

I don't always do it, myself, even if I should!

Here are some sites that show some poses you can try. 

http://www.quickposes.com/

www.posemaniacs.com


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes, absolutely! As I said, you should try putting down a gesture.
> 
> It's like a motion skeleton which shows the weight, flow and dynamic of the figure. It's the foundation you should always build upon for anything you draw. It doesn't even have to be the human figure-- It could be a plant, furniture, or even a building.
> 
> ...


It's an interesting thought!
Like a base to build on! 

Thank you! 

What do you think of the original compared to mine? Is it good? 



ps:I'm about to delete my drawing in a few


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

WithGrace said:


> It's an interesting thought!
> Like a base to build on!
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Okay. From what I can see, your drawing in comparison to the original is elongated, and I think this is why your proportions are off in the arms. The shapes in yours aren't as curvaceous and flowing. 

If you're not careful to get your shapes down accurately, it can skew the entire drawing.

Now, don't get me wrong-- Your drawing does look beautiful as a standalone, is well shaded, and you have a good understanding of the forms... But there are anatomical and proportional issues with it. 

Something to help train your eyes is using a grid, so that you can compare without worrying about how the overall picture is going to turn out. :kitteh:


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Okay. From what I can see, your drawing in comparison to the original is elongated, and I think this is why your proportions are off in the arms. The shapes in yours aren't as curvaceous and flowing.
> 
> If you're not careful to get your shapes down accurately, it can skew the entire drawing.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you, I better understand now.
Will work on it 
I think I'll either work more on it, or I'll just end up making it again( more work  but better result ... i hope hehe )

I will see if I can fix the proportions and measurements.

You have no idea how much your advice has helped.

Thank you so much Picasso <3


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

WithGrace said:


> Hello artists!
> 
> My drawing is attached.
> What do you think of it?
> ...


 Very nice butt. The shoulders...something is off with them...


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Biracial said:


> Very nice butt. The shoulders...something is off with them...


Hello!
Thank you for your contribution!
You are right, specially the left arm.. almost all of it.
Will be working on it 

hehehe thank you for the compliment! She's blushing now xD


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello! First thing, good work, I´m glad you´re trying to improve and you´re openly accepting criticism, this is really a good thing. What I thought is that if you are still learning you should have as references either pictures or real life models because the original work you took as reference, even if has good proportions and lighting isn´t technically correct. And you also need more details and a lot of really important details about volumes, shades and lines are missing in that original drawing.

I can tell you like to use your fingers, I did too, but don´t you ever use them again, not even the brush or any other smoother tool, you should use them just in extreme cases, and when you have reached an advanced use of the techniques and you know what are you doing.
Ill admit that I still do use my fingers sometimes, but it´s just because I always did my own thing and I have a personal technique that i´ve intuitively acquired through time.
Just dont do it for now, until you´ll feel more confident, then you´ll know if its better to use them or not.

For the shapes my advice would be try to work on the use of your right brain emisfere and it will be easier to work.
Copy only the lines of an upside down picture, it doesnt have to look good. just proportional. Thjis way you´ll forget what you are drawing. thhey are no longer legs, eyes or chests, they are just volumes and lines. You could also try to concentrate and look at every detail in your hand and reproduce it on the paper without looking at the paper. just stay focused on the hand and trace everything you see. this excercise should last 10 or 15 mins. You have to trace everything! you´ll notice that your lines will be smother. Of course it wont look like your hand, dont worry!
Those are basics to start thinking like an artist. You should feel more, think less. Of course. If this doesnt work, you should try with schemes and anatomy books. ITs everything in your mind!

Good luck!! Keep it up ok?? You´re doing it really good. and I liked the butterfly detail!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Booyou said:


> Hello! First thing, good work, I´m glad you´re trying to improve and you´re openly accepting criticism, this is really a good thing. What I thought is that if you are still learning you should have as references either pictures or real life models because the original work you took as reference, even if has good proportions and lighting isn´t technically correct. And you also need more details and a lot of really important details about volumes, shades and lines are missing in that original drawing.
> 
> I can tell you like to use your fingers, I did too, but don´t you ever use them again, not even the brush or any other smoother tool, you should use them just in extreme cases, and when you have reached an advanced use of the techniques and you know what are you doing.
> Ill admit that I still do use my fingers sometimes, but it´s just because I always did my own thing and I have a personal technique that i´ve intuitively acquired through time.
> ...


Hello!
Thank you so much for your feedback!
I appreciate all of your advices 
Will sure try that exercises! And hey, seems fun!
I like your idea about the use of fingers. Perhaps, I will learn to smooth my shading by hand more, instead of using my fingers (sometime hehe I like just putting my fingers out there xD)

Feel more, think less. That's what I try to do 

Will keep it up, and thank you for your lovely compliment! <3 <3


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

WithGrace said:


> Hello!
> Thank you so much for your feedback!
> I appreciate all of your advices
> Will sure try that exercises! And hey, seems fun!
> ...


Hahahah any time! 
Anyway, what I told you is the technical part. But it really depends on the way you think.
I am extremely intuitive. I went to study in an Italian artistic high school, and everyone was taught the ways I just told you there. But maybe that´s because artists are usually ISFP. I never used their excercises or schemas (Im an INFP) All the teachers always got mad to all the people that didnt, but with me they just let me do my own thing. Some of the things they said were really helpful, but by applicating them just once I would figure out the way its easier for me to get the result I wanted. 
But that´s me. With this I mean. there are a lot of ways to learn, I told you the academic way, now it´s up to you to find the one that suits you more. 

AH! This is really important, but this may just work for me, I´m not sure. 
Don´t be afraid. Be confident with your work. Try to fake that you can do everything and you will be able to do it.
Accept every challenge, even if you fail at it you will learn from it. And when you get back to do the easy stuff you will laugh at it!


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Booyou said:


> Hahahah any time!
> Anyway, what I told you is the technical part. But it really depends on the way you think.
> I am extremely intuitive. I went to study in an Italian artistic high school, and everyone was taught the ways I just told you there. But *maybe that´s because artists are usually ISFP. *I never used their excercises or schemas (Im an INFP) All the teachers always got mad to all the people that didnt, but with me they just let me do my own thing. Some of the things they said were really helpful, but by applicating them just once I would figure out the way its easier for me to get the result I wanted.
> But that´s me. With this I mean. there are a lot of ways to learn, I told you the academic way, now it´s up to you to find the one that suits you more.
> it!


I'm starting to think that is an untrue MBTI stereotype. I'm currently in a MFA painting program. Two of my classmates who have taken the MBTI test are INFJ and INFP. A lot of NFs are artistic.


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

Intricate Mystic said:


> I'm starting to think that is an untrue MBTI stereotype. I'm currently in a MFA painting program. Two of my classmates who have taken the MBTI test are INFJ and INFP. A lot of NFs are artistic.


Yeeeahh-! So true. All my close artist friends are INFJ and INFP too. I think ISFP is more adecuated for sculptors, because I usually had to have some ISFPs to help me do al those more technical sculptoric procediments.

My grandfather is an INFP self taught painter, he is crazily talented. My uncle is an INTP artist. His art is more conceptual , abstract and weird.

I could never understand why artists are S and not N in the MBTI


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Booyou said:


> Yeeeahh-! So true. All my close artist friends are INFJ and INFP too. I think ISFP is more adecuated for sculptors, because I usually had to have some ISFPs to help me do al those more technical sculptoric procediments.
> 
> My grandfather is an INFP self taught painter, he is crazily talented. My uncle is an INTP artist. His art is more conceptual , abstract and weird.
> 
> I could never understand why artists are S and not N in the MBTI


I haven't taken sculpture yet at my current school but will be interested to see if the professor seems like an ISFP.

My mom is an ENFP painter. Go NF's! I've always thought of conceptual art as requiring more of an NT thinking approach. I would be very curious to see if artists who make conceptual art are mostly NT types.


----------



## delicious_churros (Nov 15, 2014)

WithGrace said:


> I have a feeling you are giving feedback on my avatar xD
> I didn't draw it-yet & I took it from the internet
> 
> Thank you for your input in all ways!


Oh my gosh, I'm such an amateur hahaha. I just started on this site today, sorry!

I'll try and feedback your actual drawing now.

I am so embarrassed!


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

@WithGrace oohh oohhhh I can see crazy improvement here! Good work lady!
I'd say that you should smooth out the contour lines. you should work on the pressure, press more when they are near dark shadow and go softly on the parts where the light is, the lines and the shadows should mix up together, otherwise you could risk to make it look more cartoonish. But this is an ability that you will almost naturally acquire with practice.Drawing is all about traces, once you develop your trace power, even when doodling you'll feel a professional 

Seeing how much you improved I think it won't be hard for you.

I don't know how your brain works, but I can't never do the same work all over again. its a miracle if I finish something. So try different subjects, you don't have to become an expert on that drawing, you have to be an expert in drawing. But I'm a terrible example of laziness, so I don't know


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

delicious_churros said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm such an amateur hahaha. I just started on this site today, sorry!
> 
> I'll try and feedback your actual drawing now.
> 
> I am so embarrassed!


Welcome then  Don't worry, it can be really confusing at first. Your nickname just made me hungry.


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

delicious_churros said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm such an amateur hahaha. I just started on this site today, sorry!
> 
> I'll try and feedback your actual drawing now.
> 
> I am so embarrassed!


hehehe that's alright! I totally appreciate your trial!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Booyou said:


> @WithGrace oohh oohhhh I can see crazy improvement here! Good work lady!
> I'd say that you should smooth out the contour lines. you should work on the pressure, press more when they are near dark shadow and go softly on the parts where the light is, the lines and the shadows should mix up together, otherwise you could risk to make it look more cartoonish. But this is an ability that you will almost naturally acquire with practice.Drawing is all about traces, once you develop your trace power, even when doodling you'll feel a professional
> 
> Seeing how much you improved I think it won't be hard for you.
> ...


Thank you so much!
Your enthusiasm just filled me! hehe
It means a lot, really <3

I did stop actually.
I drew many things since then. Now I'm training on poses & energy. 
A loong road, but enjoyable!

Wish you all luck!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonszu said:


> No, there is no sense in redrawing the same thing again and again. You will get only tired of it. Try to draw something new, maybe something not from someone else drawing (remember, that other artists makes mistakes too) but something from nature. Your feet, a hand, maybe draw someone else, your pet or animals outside, plants, broken glass... anything. Even mirror. I would avoid drawing from photos - they are already flat and learning to draw in dimensions is important.
> 
> I would give you some titles of great books about drawing but sadly mine are all in Polish. If I will find anything worth attention and in English I will write it down for you.


Thank you.
I'm excited to draw my hand soon. Something 3D 

Again thank you so much for your thoughtfulness!  <3


----------



## pinaattitonttu (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a bit funny but can I just say thanks to everyone on this thread! I read through all of your comments the other day and just got really inspired to start practising drawing again. I actually started using those websites you guys linked with the different poses and yesterday went to buy myself some good pencils and erasers. Oh and I hoarded a couple of sketchpads too! This is exciting  

And @WithGrace, I think your drawing seems really promising from what I saw in the earlier pages of this thread. I don't have any professional feedback but all I can say is good work!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

pinaattitonttu said:


> This is a bit funny but can I just say thanks to everyone on this thread! I read through all of your comments the other day and just got really inspired to start practising drawing again. I actually started using those websited you guys linked with the different poses and yesterday went to buy myself some good pencils and erasers. Oh and I hoarded a couple of sketchpads too! This is exciting
> 
> And @WithGrace, I think your drawing seems really promising from what I saw in the earlier pages of this thread. I don't have any professional feedback but all I can say is good work!


Thank you so much dear! 

Happy that you were inspired by all of our posts. And oh yes, very exciting!!  Good luck!


----------

